# spain ferry help needed !



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We've booked on Brittany ferry from Santander to Plymouth Wednesday 2nd April sailing . . I don't seem to be able to find out details of the ship or what facilities there are, we have a 2 berth inside cabin.
Do we have to take our own food ? 
What about making a cuppa in the cabin ?
Should we take a vacuum flask ?
Is all bedding provided ?
Any experiences you can share to aid us ??


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good (but not cheap) restaurants, some cabins have T facilities included, bedding is provided (and hot water), the food is quite OK and if the journey is not smooth, the restaurant is empty.....

We had an outside cabin which did have tea facilities, but that might have been an optional extra (can't remember), the 240v sockets are unique and from our experience would not accept a UK or a French plug sadly...... but if you have a "fits anywhere" type plug that can be modified to fit....... then you might be lucky..... just don't bank on it with BF.....

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The beds are made up ready and, we found them comfortable. Thin duvets are all you need as the cabin has individually controlled temperature and air con. If you prefer your own pillow then this might be a point to condiser as the pillows provided are fairly solid.

There is an excellent shower, washbasin and loo with towels and a liquid soap and shower gel dispenser.

We took a small low voltage travelling kettle the 3 times we have done this, along with mugs, tea bags, coffee and a small bottle of milk. This means that you can stay in your cabin and not have to go up when you want a drink- or pay the ship prices, which are not too bad. Remember you will need a continental adapter for the kettle and anything else you want to plug in. There were several electric sockets ( 2 pin continental) and the lighting was good for reading etc.

I also, first time around, took croissants and yogurts so we did not have to go up to find breakfast if we wanted to stay in bed. In the event, since we had had a stormy night, we were glad we did but one the other two occasions we went up and bought breakfast.

Remember that you will need a small bag/ rucksac /whatever to take your things from the van to your cabin.

G

Edit to add: You will have the name of your boat on your booking form. This means you can go to the BF website and find everything about it- from menus to prices to entertainment- there.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty nice ships and facilities, we've done the trip 3 times and apart from the cost, very much enjoyed the boat section of the trip.

As with Stena, the restuarants aren't cheap but the food is very good with a wide range available.

Peter


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> We've booked on Brittany ferry from Santander to Plymouth Wednesday 2nd April sailing . . I don't seem to be able to find out details of the ship or what facilities there are, we have a 2 berth inside cabin.
> Do we have to take our own food ?
> What about making a cuppa in the cabin ?
> Should we take a vacuum flask ?
> ...


I've checked the timetable. You will be sailing on the Pont Aven which is BFs flagship.

The link here provides some of the information you need.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/fleet/cruise-ferries/pont-aven

As you have an inside cabin there will be no tea making facilities in the cabin. Bedding is provided as is shower gel and shampoo.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mike48 said:


> As you have an inside cabin there will be no tea making facilities in the cabin.


We've done both the Pont Aven and the Cap Finistere, every time with an outside 2 berth cabin ( the £80 ones) and have not had tea or coffee making facilities in any of them. I think you get this if you have one of the Commodore class cabins. We've always found the ordinary continental plug adapters work well and have not met the type of sockets that Penquin mentions.

You will be asked to leave your cabin quite some time before the ship arrives in Santander- they have a tight turn-around time.

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Mike48 said:
> 
> 
> > As you have an inside cabin there will be no tea making facilities in the cabin.
> ...


I have used this service around 20 times sailing on the Pont Aven. I use the club class cabins which have tea and coffee making facilities and a TV. Commodore are more expensive again. Normally you are asked to leave your cabin 30 - - 45 minutes before the ship is due to arrive in port.

On the Cap Finistere which sails from Portsmouth (not Plymouth) there are no tea making facilities except possibly in the Commodore cabins but not in club class where you get a bowl of fruit instead.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You will be fine with Pont Aven.

You will need to take a kettle and tea / milk up as Basic cabins may not have them.

On Cap Finistere only the limited number of commodore cabins have kettles.

In the other cabins you may trip the fuses.

Quote from BF website.

"Due to power limitations on Cap Finistère we are unable to provide tea / coffee making facilities in the cabins."

Have a great trip.

TM


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We always take a travel kettle tea bags and milk as others have said. And continental plug adapters. Never had a problem with the kettle. 
We also take picnic type food and a bottle of wine so we aren't held to ransom by restaurant/bar prices and also because if it's a bit choppy you don't need to leave your bunk. 
We always partake of the full breakfast though as it's excellent. 
2 berth cabins can be a bit cozy but the 4 berth cabins are fine when shared by two. 
We prefer inside cabins because if it's choppy there is a little less roll and to be honest there's bugger all to see out of the portholes in an outside cabin! A good part of the time it's dark and the rest of the time all there is to see is sea!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks friends . . . Due to my age & non working brain cells we SHOULD have booked to Portsmouth but I cocked up - ho hum, not the first time & no doubt not the last - but at least we now know what to carry on with us out of the van to make the crossing a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In umpteen years of ferry trips long and short and on all sorts of ships and seas, I've never once been seasick. Twice now though, on this crossing ( once on Pont Aven and once on Cap Finisterre ) I have come very, very close. I would not travel that way again without a box of Stugeron. They were absolutely brilliant and had no side effects whatsoever on either of us.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

My Daughter who came with us to Spain this month get very bad travel sickness.

She got on Armorique and was eating in the restaurant as we set sail. Force 3-4 moderate. Within minutes she was in the cabin and never moved from it for 22 hours.

So when we got through Spain to France I looked up a brand someone mentioned on here, Nautamine. Cost €6.50 for a pack.

From Cherbourg to Rosslare sea Wind,3-5 sea rough, she was fine.

Three days later, we boarded Stena from Dublin port (now there is an arse in the world of a place to access). I looked on met office and gave my Daughter the bad news, sea very rough with Gale force 9. Captain announced that the sailing would be quite comfortable as the ship had stabilisers.

It was rough as hell. But, My daughter was fine after taking the Nautamine. In fact she was amazed and asked me to stock her up with them!.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Take a look here

TM


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Just a few more points. When you park on board they usually give you a card with your vehicle's location, but if not make a note. You won't be able to go back down to your van once the ship is underway, so make a list of what you need to take.

Disable your vehicle alarm (usually by locking up using the key rather than remote) and turn off the gas. Put your handbrake on and leave in gear.

There's free wifi if you need it, but only in certain areas and not your cabin. If you want to treat yourself on the Pont Aven the buffet in the dining room is superb - eat as much as you want from a great choice of starters and puddings and a main course.


----------

